# Spruce ok for rabbits?



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 10, 2012)

Is spruce based wood ok for rabbits? I think it is, but just wanted to confirm


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe spruce is safe. 

This is my list of safe branches: willow, apple, birch, poplar, maple, alder, spruce, rowan, hawthorn, aspen, ash, goat willow, hazel, juniper, gooseberry, redcurrant, pear, blackcurrant.

Please *do* correct me if any of this is incorrect.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 10, 2012)

Spruce is an evergreen tree, so like Pine, fir, cedar etc. 
What are you using it for? If its for building a hutch or house, sure, for bedding or chewing I would still stick to leaf bearing trees, aka hardwoods.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 10, 2012)

I was thinking of using it for parts of her cage. It will be parts that she can actually get at (chew). This particular one happens to be kiln dried, would that make it ok? 

Also, spruce is considered a hardwood  The "kiln dried hardwood" boards at HD or Lowes are usually be made of spruce.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 10, 2012)

Spruce is a Conifer, which means it stays green all year long, which means it doesnt "harden up" come winter (shed its leaves and preserve itself to withstand the cold). So regardless of what Lowes wants to call it, its still the same type of tree is pine, fir or cedar.

I personally dont believe kiln dried does anything to it to make it "safer", because pine and cedar shavings are "kiln dried" but they still cause serious issues with animals and some people.

Because it wont be in litter or bedding for, its safe, so youre not slicing it up really small allowing for more surface area for the oils to escape (like shavings), it wont be loose in your animals face either.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually, I was just researching as well and you are right. I wonder why the stores label it as hardwood =/

Thanks for the info! Wouldn't have known to look otherwise.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 10, 2012)

You could even use pine for part of a cage, it should be cheaper. Softwoods are fine, so long as you use them properly. So using softwoods as apart of a hutch or caging is totally fine  Just dont let buttercup huff the dust from it when you're done cutting


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, she will be far away from all wood (and saws!!!) when I'm cutting it


----------

